# How to Defeat Dudes: A Self Defense Web-Show for the Non-martial Artist



## Chuck Johnson (Jan 29, 2012)

Greetings all. My name is Chuck Johnson, and I am a taekwondo master (4th Dan), martial arts writer, former bodyguard, and stunt man residing in Tokyo, Japan. Ive recently started a new Web series called "How to Defeat Dudes: Useful Stuff for the Non-martial Artist". As the title implies, the show isn't so much for us martial artists, as it is for those who are a bit too shy to try it... but still want to know and understand the basics of self-defense. 

My hope in creating the show however isn't just to help people learn to defend themselves, but also to give them a non-threatening glance into the world of martial arts. Hopefully one that will spark their interest and give them the courage to come and give it a shot. A lot (though not all) of the techniques profiled on the show are ones that are typically found in Taekwondo and Hapkido dojangs, so even for those with tkd experience, it may still be interesting to check out. 

If you'd like to watch the show, here is the link to episode 1: 






(At present, I have posted the first 3). Hope all is well in the states or wherever you may be, and hope to meet some of you soon!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 29, 2012)

Right. Im going to comment my thoughts as I go.
Also, Welcome!

Episode 1:
0:06 - Oh my god. Even if i end up hating all of this, that made me smile. Me smiling at a video within 6 seconds is not common.
0:13 - Might I suggest in future, moving away from Wrist Grabs? Its good for Fundamentals, but few Males are likely to be grabbed by the wrist over the many other possibilities for places to be grabbed.
0:35 - Ok, I just adore the attitude Youre putting up here. Its really just interesting to watch.
1:26 - There are better releases out there, but its a good incorporated counter, so ill let it be balanced by that. 
1:31 - Personally, I think unwinding with a Left Hand Hook would have been a better follow on, since their Head will more than likely have moved after this kind of closing release. A Back Fist (Or Hammerfist) done like that relies largely on a parallel target to hit back on - A Hook can be adjusted to wherever Your Opponent has moved. Just an idea - I merely suggest You try it, and see how it feels. Its mostly the ranging that comes into play here.
1:55 - Aha - Youve given people a way to see with their own bodies why what Youre saying makes sense. Good play.
--- I notice You have some more Videos up. If You make Threads about them, Ill go over them after this first one, but not in as much detail.
2:41 - Much better use of a Back Hammerfist.
4:45 - Yep. I think Ill just Like this now 

Episode 2:
0:06 - Yep... 
0:24 - Bear Hugs. Thisll be interesting.
0:55 - Holding a narrow stance can have some advantages, in that You can better move into position to get out of it. Albeit, a Strong Base is good for someone who isnt going to try and take You off Your feet. I.e., the Multiple Attacker Bearhug Scenario.
1:00 - To expand - Narrow, but low, I meant.
1:30 - Way more technical than Id have liked, but to each their own.
1:47 - Id prefer turning to the right, incase of the Opponent attempting to immediately execute their own Punch. Even if You take out His Leg, the Arm may keep Travelling. However, that isnt a criticism at all. Both ways will work just as well - Its just a different approach.
2:02 - The Punch is swell - And works in just fine. *nods*
2:35 - My main concern is how long it might take to find a grip on the finger, when there could well be someone else coming at You. But, all Id do to correct that is, start with a Back Elbow or Leg Kick. Just to distract Him from Your Hands.
3:31 - That reminds Me - As per My Comment on 1:47, another option could be breaking the grip, then going straight around with a Backfist. But thatd be too blind and unreliable. Im sure it could be adapted into something actually functional but.
3:40 - Youre succeeding in that department so far. I may not find it all to be preferable to Me personally, but it works all the same and its all pretty simple, and thats the point.
4:11 - Good Luck to You too, Chuck.

Episode 3:
0:00 - The fact I didnt just stop at Video 1 at least shows some interest.
0:08 - Now Im confused. Really confused. 
0:51 - The main issue here is that most People will panic if someone suddenly starts Choking them. This is where MA Training will help - But its easy to take for granted when it comes so easily to You. Good Method, but telling People to do a more Basic Strike would be better.
1:36 - Id favor a Backfist, because again, Range. You need it to work no matter what the Range. In the right range though, a Back Elbow is preferable.
2:00 - It should also be mentioned that the Arm has to go right over - Its a small detail, but one the uninitiated might miss.
--- As an expansion on My 1:36 Comment, a Backfist can have its chamber extended, so as to be a Back Elbow which becomes a Back Fist.
2:47 - Ok. What is Yosh? 

Just My Contribution.
Now go complain to Bob Hubbard about not getting a Your First Drink at the Bar and Grille. Im still waiting for mine, and the place promised Me that My First Drink would be on the House. *Grumbles*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2012)

The drink is on the house....not my fault no one's seen the sign and ladder for roof access


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 29, 2012)

I did not expect to like that as much as I did.  Congrats!

We practice this in our dojo.  There are a number of escapes from wrist grabs, and as you said, most guys are not going to be grabbed that way.  Except by drunks.  And drunks lead with their faces, mostly; so if someone grabs your wrist like that, punch them in the face with the other hand.  They tend to let go as they fall.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 29, 2012)

Just watched the bear hug defense.  Good stuff.  We do that one too; funny how similar the arts are.  I tend to like stepping to one side, bending down, grabbing a leg of the attacker, and pulling it; followed by a stomp to the groin.  I like the dude on the ground.  I think after a side kick to the knee, his head won't be where it was when you launched the punch to the head, though.  Cool stuff!

EDIT: By the way, no one can bear hug me.  Too much geography around the middle.  He'd have to have arms like an ape.  All I have to do is take a deep breath to break the bear hug.  But if I ever lose weight, then hey...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 29, 2012)

Just watched the choke video.  Again, we do this also in our dojo.  Cool!  Again, I tend to prefer a slightly different technique; instead of reaching up and turning (which absolutely works) I like to start the same, but bring the arm down between the two attacker's arms, basically weaving in between.  Then I grab my own hand with the other hand and turn the opposite way you did while lifting up with my left.  This breaks the choke and turns the attacker the other way as yours, but not only are his hands out of the way, they're in my control.  An armbar from there is simple, and he eats the ground face-first or presents his face for a nice boot to the head.

I really like your style of teaching, great humor, good camera work, it's all very professional.  Please keep it up!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2012)

Great videos. Moving this to Self Defense though.  Please, post more


----------



## Haakon (Jan 29, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just watched the bear hug defense.  Good stuff.  We do that one too; funny how similar the arts are.  I tend to like stepping to one side, bending down, grabbing a leg of the attacker, and pulling it; followed by a stomp to the groin.  I like the dude on the ground.  I think after a side kick to the knee, his head won't be where it was when you launched the punch to the head, though.  Cool stuff!
> 
> EDIT: By the way, no one can bear hug me.  Too much geography around the middle.  He'd have to have arms like an ape.  All I have to do is take a deep breath to break the bear hug.  But if I ever lose weight, then hey...



Me too Bill. There is about one person at my school who can get a grip around me in a bear hug, I figure if they want to try and lift me, more power to them, they'll be good and tired when I choose to get loose. We teach similar techniques as these videos. I did like the going after the pinky finger in the bear hug, that isn't something we teach, but I can see how it would work well.

I thought Chuck came across as charismatic and likeable, someone I'd be willing to watch more videos from as they get posted. I subscribed to get notices when/if you get more added.

Good work!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 29, 2012)

Very well presented video :tup:.  Nicely done, good sir.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 29, 2012)

Haakon said:


> I thought Chuck came across as charismatic and likeable, someone I'd be willing to watch more videos from as they get posted.


\
I thought he seemed worthy of drinking beer with.


----------



## Manny (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you Chuck, I really enjoyed the clips you have been done, actually almost the same techs I teach to my students and classmates, this is what self defense must be, easy and straight, forget about flamboyant and complicated moves thay don't really work unless you are a master of masters, so we must adhere to the KISS theory my friend.

Manny


----------



## Gemini (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Chuck!

Not sure how many videos you've done, but I watched 3. Wrist grab, Throat and Bear hug. 

While we don't practice any of those techniques specifically, they are similar in execution to what we teach and appear to be just as effective. Our wrist moves tend to be based more on rotating the wrist as opposed to back or forth. Throat also offers several moves, some very similar, but my personal choice is pushing in and up on the elbows. Our bear hug stance is the same but we look for whichever is vulnerable between the foot, groin and head. I do have to say though I've had my little finger grabbed and the example you showed at the end with it folded over and crushed hurts like hell. Thanks for reminding me to clamp using a wrestlers (hook) grip.

All great stuff! Love the delivery! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Chuck Johnson (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey all! Thanks for all the comments on the show. Lots of good stuff in there! With such an incredible wealth of knowledge out there, so many different techniques and all of them having their relative strengths and weaknesses, its tricky choosing what technique to go for... so I appreciate the input! I also appreciate the fact that so many learned martial artists have positive things to say about it, and even if Im still working the bugs out of it, seem to think Im moving in the right direction. Will do my best to keep that energy going!


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 10, 2012)

Chuck Johnson said:


> Hey all! Thanks for all the comments on the show. Lots of good stuff in there! With such an incredible wealth of knowledge out there, so many different techniques and all of them having their relative strengths and weaknesses, its tricky choosing what technique to go for... so I appreciate the input! I also appreciate the fact that so many learned martial artists have positive things to say about it, and even if Im still working the bugs out of it, seem to think Im moving in the right direction. Will do my best to keep that energy going!


Go for a couple of Strike Defenses - They tend to be nice little attention takers, and at this stage, that may be what You want to look at.
All Ill say is, dont worry about Counters too much. Provide options, but focus on the Defense. Thats what Youre Teaching after all, and if someone has the fortitude to Defend, They can work out the rest on their own. After all, this isnt Full Training - Its an aspect.


----------



## Chuck Johnson (Apr 4, 2012)

Cyriacus, 

Sorry it took me a minute to get back to you, but I really wanted to thank you for all of your in-depths assessments. The tricky thing about these is that I only have 5 minutes to teach something that we all know usually requires at least a few months (if not longer) to learn well, and after I complete each video, I almost always have a sense of "Wow, I wish I had mentioned this" or "I could have made that more clear." just is the nature of any kind of film production project though. As it is costing you by the hour (place rental, lighting and director fees, etc), time is always against you can never quite do anything as clearly as you like. Anyway, all that being said, I do really appreciate all of the input. Its easy to get thumbs up for this kind of thing from the uninitiated, but to have it survive the criticisms of experts in their field really means something  

Yosh (actually its Yoshi, but the i is usually not pronounced) is Japanese. There are a lot of different ways to use it, but it can mean everything from a congratulatory sound, to "well, lets get started". In short, its simply an enthusiastic affirmation. I use it in the show because its quite common to hear among martial artists.


----------

